# Billboard advertising rates



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone have experience in renting billboards?

I'm interested in the rates and terms in MN. 

Who makes the poster?

Who puts it on the billboard?


----------



## jokersloose (May 5, 2014)

We just check the prices in Wyoming. They range from $400.00 to $700.00 with a $2.50 sqft production charge. That included printing, shipping and install. The place I called said they would store the sign so it could be removed and reinstalled later. We are looking to advertise a seasonal business.

James


----------



## jokersloose (May 5, 2014)

Forgot to add those prices are for a four week run. Cost depended on size and location.

James


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.

Is there a big price difference between the companies?


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I had a billboard in a small town in Tennessee for 3 years (2010 - 2012). Signed lease for 6 months at a time. Lease was $360 per month. This billboard was NOT on the interstate, NOT downtown. Population 50,000 for the COUNTY. Paid an additional $160 per lease to print and install a new AD.

Other billboard companies wanted MUCH more. Two years ago we got a new digital billboard next to Walmart. I called to get prices. There are 8 companies that share the rent on it. Each company's ad is up for about 20 seconds before it changes. EACH company pays $700 / month. That is $5600 per month for that billboard located in the same town as the one above.

Beth


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

There is a new digital screen billboard in our area on a very busy section of the interstate. The owner of fast food place located nearby told me it was $2400 or $2800 a month for the 20 second rotations.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here in Oregon on the highway they run $2500-$3000 per month. There are some cheaper ones around but tend to be so far off the beaten path that they aren't worth it. When we were looking into it we decided to do a vehicle wrap. There was a similar up front production cost to do a vehicle wrap, but then you have a billboard that can be driven/parked anywhere.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I got to thinking about this thread.

I must be doing something wrong, LOL. I can't even comprehend how some of the business that advertise on the digital boards can afford to do so, and still make a profit. I am sure that they are, but it is mind boggling to know that they can draw in enough customers to pay for the board advertising.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Depending on the road there are lot of eyes that pass the sign every day.

We're thinking of targeting hunters either on the way up or the way down so we'd rent a sign on the major travel routes leading to the metro. Since most hunters head north after work on Friday we'd probably go with a north facing sign so that they could see it in the daylight on their trip home on Sunday.

Fortunately for us the further from the metro the cheaper the price.


----------



## ChicksNBuns (Jun 26, 2014)

I work in the media department of my workplace and create all of our advertising including billboard artwork. We have several events every year that are city wide where we take polls on how people found out about the event. Our population is apox 113,000 and our events usually run around 700. We never have anyone who says they saw the billboard. They all usually find out about the event by television commercials, word of mouth, or the power of social media. Billboards are useless!


----------

